# Toskana Bericht



## Hardy (25. Juni 2001)

Hi Ihr Beinharten und andere,
Grüße aus der Toskana. 30-35 Grad, super schön.
1. Tag einrollen und einfahren.

2. Tag Singeltrail-orgie insg. 32km davon 25km nur Singel-trail bei 25-42 Grad laut HAC4 einige wenige Stürze sonst super Stimmung und Spaß.



Melde mich wieder 
Bis Bald


----------



## Hardy (8. Juli 2001)

Hi,
da bin ich wieder.
Habe 14 Tage Toskana überlebt, die Wunden sind wieder verheilt (fast alle). Schäden sind auch klein geblieben. Nur ein Schaltauge und die Abdeckung des STI Shifters sind Schrott, und das trotz einiger Stürze.
Aber alles in allem SSSUUUUUPPPPPEEEEERR!!!

Will da sofort wieder hin. Am besten hinziehen. Es ist einfach supergeil dort. Kann  ich nur jeden empfehlen.
Super geniale Touren geniale Singeltrail und die Biker die dort waren einfach Spitze.

Waren so über 600 km und 8000 hm ca. Kann die hm nicht auswerten aber habe ein paar mehr als meine Kumpel Patrick und von dem Stammen die Werte (Patti verbessere mich wenn´s falsch ist pronto ok).

Der einzige Nachteil ist nur das ich jetzt total vervöhnt bin, so Trail und essenstechnisch ups und Rotweintechnisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (8. Juli 2001)

plaque eih ! unsereins schuftet (büffelt) sich hier nen wolf im schweiße seines leidenden triefenden angesichts und der postet hier völlig unbekümmert seinen totalen höchstgenuß

hardy ich hasse dich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





zur genugtuung kannst du dann aber nen kleinen bericht für die home mit ein paar netten pics rüberwachsen lassen


----------



## Marion (9. Juli 2001)

> _Präsi schrieb:_
> *plaque eih ! unsereins schuftet (büffelt) sich hier nen wolf im schweiße seines leidenden triefenden angesichts  *




*WOLF* ???????!!!!!!! Thomas , ich bin entsetzt??!!!!!!  

Bis Du etwa der Wolf   

Das will ich aber gar nicht glauben!!??

Hardy, gibt's in der Toskana eigentlich auch Wölfe??

Freu mich auch auf die Bilder!!

Liebe Grüße

Marion


----------



## Maike (9. Juli 2001)

Hallo Hardy, 

Herzlich willkommen zurück....hört sich ja echt nett an...
was du so im Urlaub erleb hast...haptsache die Knochen sind 
noch heil 
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Bestellung aus ??? 
Wir machen uns ja auch bald mit den Bikes vom Acker.... 

Hey Leute das Wochenende waren wir in Kölle...das war ein wahnsinns Spaß
gewesen...gefeiert bis zum umfallen *lol* so`n Kölsch hat was...... 

Bis dann cu Maike


----------



## X-Präsi (9. Juli 2001)

> _Maike schrieb:_
> *Hallo Hardy,
> Hey Leute das Wochenende waren wir in Kölle...das war ein wahnsinns Spaß
> gewesen...gefeiert bis zum umfallen *lol* so`n Kölsch hat was......
> ...



der csd is schon witzisch eih ...


----------



## Hardy (9. Juli 2001)

> _Präsi schrieb:_
> *plaque eih ! unsereins schuftet (büffelt) sich hier nen wolf im schweiße seines leidenden triefenden angesichts und der postet hier völlig unbekümmert seinen totalen höchstgenuß
> 
> hardy ich hasse dich
> ...



Hi,
soll ich dich jetzt bewundern oder bemitleiden??? Weiß noch nicht *nachdenk*
Das mit den Bildern geht klar muß nur erst sichten und auf die CD von Pikay warten *sehn*
denn der hat alles digital festgehalten. Ich bin halt immer noch mit normalem Apparat unterwegs und nehme den nicht auf Tour mit, da ich ja doch öfter falle *lol*
Hoffe er bringt seinen Selbstversuch *lachmichtod* mit dem ich fahre einhändig mit Videocamera in der rechten Hand (wer braucht schon ne Hinterradbremse) und stürze dann mit dem genialsten Geräusch das je auf Video gebannt wurde. So wurde hallt nichts aus 2 Wochen Sturzfrei durch die Toskana.

Ach ja da fällt mir was ein. Wer hat lust auf eine Woche FUNKY DAYS in der Toskana Kostenpunkt für eine Woche DM 500 oder 500.000 Lire gibt Abfahrten von 5 - 25 km. Mit Guides
und auch ein oder 2 CC Touren incl. Liftkarte und Halbpension ende September, na na traut euch. Kenne die Veranstalter gut. Letztes Jahr waren unter anderem die Frorider als Technik Guides mit  dabei. Wer dieses Jahr kommt weiß ich noch nicht. Aber der Preis steht.

Last euch das mal durch den Kopf gehen...............


----------



## galli (9. Juli 2001)

> _Hardy schrieb:_
> *Ach ja da fällt mir was ein. Wer hat lust auf eine Woche FUNKY DAYS in der Toskana Kostenpunkt für eine Woche DM 500 oder 500.000 Lire gibt Abfahrten von 5 - 25 km. Mit Guides
> und auch ein oder 2 CC Touren incl. Liftkarte und Halbpension ende September, na na traut euch. Kenne die Veranstalter gut. Letztes Jahr waren unter anderem die Frorider als Technik Guides mit  dabei. Wer dieses Jahr kommt weiß ich noch nicht. Aber der Preis steht.*



Klingt gut...wollte eh im September nochmal ne Arbeitspause einlegen  
Allerdings habe ich in der 3. Septemberwoche noch ne Schulung  

ai gugge mer mal

ciao z'samme
galli


----------



## X-Präsi (9. Juli 2001)

> _galli schrieb:_
> *
> 
> ... nochmal ne Arbeitspause einlegen
> ...



was heißt denn das nun - dass du mal arbeiten mußt  oder dass du schon wieder ne auszeit bei der arbeit nimmst


----------



## galli (9. Juli 2001)

Ich gehöre eben zu den Leuten, die sich ihr (teures) Hobby schwer erarbeiten müssen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber es ist schön hier in Zürich - werde mich gleich nochmal an den See hocken und das Alpenpanorama geniessen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




seeya
galli


----------



##  (9. Juli 2001)

> _Marion schrieb:_
> *
> 
> 
> ...




hei marieom,musste auch nicht wäre nämlich nicht korrekt. wo war denn übrigens die schizotante c. atemlos letzten donnerstag
wollte sie mal kennenlernen, hat ja irgendwo gepostet das wir uns schon kennen was ich nich glaube kann.war bestimmt so ein
kleines de'ja-vu von der tante. 

wünsch dir nee koole woche derwolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerWolf (9. Juli 2001)

der gast obendrüber war von mir 

derwolf


----------



## C. Atemlos (10. Juli 2001)

> _Gast schrieb:_
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Solange ich nicht genau weiß wer Du bist bleib ich lieber im Uhrenkasten    


Viele Grüße unbekannter (?) Weise

C. Atemlos


----------



## DerWolf (11. Juli 2001)

> _C. Atemlos schrieb:_
> *
> 
> 
> ...



tja pech gehabt, am sonntach wär mal wieder diiee gelegenheit gewesen uns bei der russeljagt kennenzulernen, aber du must ja mit den geh verrückten maiki-beiki deine kommerztour abreisen.

schade schade derwolf


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Juli 2001)

> _DerWolf schrieb:_
> *der gast obendrüber war von mir
> 
> derwolf *



das üben wir aber noch mal


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Juli 2001)

> _Marion schrieb:_
> *
> 
> 
> ...



selbstverständlich nicht - aber ich könnte es dir verraten, wenn wir moderatoren nicht diese verdammte schweigepflicht hätten...


----------



## Marion (11. Juli 2001)

> _Präsi schrieb:_
> *
> 
> selbstverständlich nicht - aber ich könnte es dir verraten, wenn wir moderatoren nicht diese verdammte schweigepflicht hätten... *




........ schön, daß Moderatoren und Beamte bestechlich sind: 

Herzallerliebster Päsi, ich hätte da eine Idee.....hihi....ist nichts für die Öffentlichkeit...... gleich gibts ne private message von mir... mal schauen ob wir uns nicht einig werden......

 

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (12. Juli 2001)

> _Marion schrieb:_
> *
> 
> 
> ...



da wird mir ja ganz annersters


----------



##  (12. Juli 2001)

> _Präsi schrieb:_
> *
> 
> selbstverständlich nicht - aber ich könnte es dir verraten, wenn wir moderatoren nicht diese verdammte schweigepflicht hätten... *



ha haa glaubs nicht marieom, der mann blufft,  nix weiss der, ich schwörs, bestimmt hat unser haupting mal wiedern virus entdeckt   und vor panik die halbe datei gelöscht  
das üben wir noch mal gelle

derwolf


----------



## X-Präsi (12. Juli 2001)

> _Gast schrieb:_
> *
> 
> ha haa glaubs nicht marieom, der mann blufft,  nix weiss der, ich schwörs, bestimmt hat unser haupting mal wiedern virus entdeckt   und vor panik die halbe datei gelöscht
> ...



was ist eigentlich der rekord ? 3 gespaltene persönlichkeiten ?


oder waren es dann nicht schon 4 mit dem p.p. aus seiner märchenwelt. vielleicht kommt der captain h. ja auch noch dazu ? 

sorry, leute für die internas, aber "der" wolf will mir nun einfach nicht glauben


----------



## DerWolf (12. Juli 2001)

ich habs nochmal geübt ... und es funxt

derwolf


----------



## DerWolf (17. Juli 2001)

> _Marion schrieb:_
> *
> 
> 
> ...



@marion....na endlich , was haste den für die info abgelöhnt, oder was?

@präsi....verräter  

derwolf


----------



## Pikay (20. Juli 2001)

1)


----------



## Pikay (20. Juli 2001)

2)


----------



## Pikay (20. Juli 2001)

3)


----------



## Pikay (20. Juli 2001)

4)


----------



## Pikay (20. Juli 2001)

5)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pikay (20. Juli 2001)

?)


----------



## Pikay (20. Juli 2001)

??)


----------



## Pikay (20. Juli 2001)

Last one


----------



## Pikay (9. August 2001)

so als kleine Info


----------



## Pikay (9. August 2001)

die "kleine Singeltrailtour LA PESTA"


----------

